# Bolognese oder Winckelpicker



## Forello66 (19. Mai 2006)

Hi,

am Samstag hatten wir bei uns im Verein Probeangeln. Ich war da mit meiner drei meter Posenrute. Das erste was ich zu hören bekam, war, das die viel zu kurz sei.
Ich sollte mir besser eine Bolognese oder eine Winckelpicker zulegen. Also was soll ich jetzt machen.
Zielfische sind Rotaugen, Brassen hin und wieder kann auch ein Karpfen beißen(Max. 10Pfd.)
Das Gewässer ist sehr groß, und hat für einen See eine sehr starke Unterströmung. (Bei einer 0,5 Pose etwa 20M. in 2 Minuten.)
Das Wasser fällt stark ab. Bei 10 Meter Entfernung ist man schon auf knapp 4,5 Metern. Daher sind auch ziemlich lange Vorfächer wichtig, daher mindestens 4 Meterrute.
Wie gesagt angeln mit Pose und Hindernisse gibts keine. So hoffe das reicht an infos.
Also soll ich lieber ne Bolognese ne Winckelpicker oder doch die Match nehmen?

Mfg. Forello


----------



## angler>hagen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

also musst du wissen ich angel gerne mit kürzeren ruten da ich einfach nicht die möglich keit habe mit den langen ruten schwung zuholen weil ich sonst eher 1kg   gebüsch dran hätte!

3 meter reichen zum grund angeln wobei ich das match angeln mit einer 2,40 m winckelpicker mache !!


klappt auch die schnur habe ich eine gute 0.25
 da halten auch manche karpfen die bei zufall drauf gehen !!


es gibnt immer so leute die meinen nur was auch in zeitschriften oder bei der angelprüfung drin steht  (länge und und und )  ängt stimmt nicht ich hatte auch schon auf ganz anderen methoden gefangen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

Also wenn die Rute zu kurz ist musste halt ne Laufposen Montage benutzen , ist doch kein problem .

Und ne Winkelpicker hat mit Posenfischen garnichts zu tun , die ist zum grundangeln gedacht .(Heißt nicht das man da nicht trotzdem ne Pose dranhängen könnte)

Würd auch nicht auf die schnacker hören und mit deinem gerär weiterangeln ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

Also eine Bolognese ist eigentlich für die Flussangelei gedacht. Damit wird eigentlich weniger geworfen, sondern eher die Pose in nem gewissen Bereich treiben lassen, ähnlich wie bei ner unberingten. Durch die enorme Länge kann man da die Pose besser führen. Die ist hier an dem See wohl nicht unbedingt nötig.

Ne Winkelpicker ist wie gesagt zum Grundfischen. Das kann natürlich auch spass machen, da Du aber lieber mit Pose fischen möchtest, bleibt eigentlich nur die Matchrute. Wobei man aufgrund der Wassertiefe (Laufposenstopper) auf etwas grössere Ringe achten sollte. Standartlänge, 3,9-4,2m.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## angler>hagen (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

also   zu diesem satz von  kochtoppangler :   


Und ne Winkelpicker hat mit Posenfischen garnichts zu tun , die ist zum grundangeln gedacht .(Heißt nicht das man da nicht trotzdem ne Pose dranhängen könnte)


----------



## angler>hagen (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

ne grund rute damit gehe ich auf aal brassen und alles weiß noch beist !! ich kaufe mir odch nicht eine rute wo  aal drauf steht oder die gut für aal ist wenn trotzdem was anderes drauf beist ich aheb eine harte und eine weichere grund rute die eine für brassen und aal und die andere auf karpfen !!

nur weiol auf der rute drauf steht  AAl  beißt nicht nur ein aal oder ist nur für aal gedacht  !!

aber okay man kann es so oder so verwenden!


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

Ich angele mit meiner Bolognese auch im See.
Aber wenn du wie jetzt die Wahl hast, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eine Match-Rute zulegen. Bei der Länge kann ich dir aber nicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## angler>hagen (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*

ich bevorzuge ebend kurze! wegen den geäst und nicht so weite ausholmöglichkeiten und auch in die höhe!!


----------



## Mikesch (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*



			
				Forello66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> am Samstag hatten wir bei uns im Verein Probeangeln. Ich war da mit meiner drei meter Posenrute. Das erste was ich zu hören bekam, war, das die viel zu kurz sei.
> Ich sollte mir besser eine Bolognese oder eine Winckelpicker zulegen. Also was soll ich jetzt machen.
> ...


Die Jungs mit der Aussage haben vom Angeln so viel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Tanzen :q #q .
Mit deiner 3m Posenrute kannst du locker an dem Gewässer fischen, auch wenn die Gewässertiefe die Rutenlänge übersteigt.
Nimm einen Durchlaufschwimmer!
Montage:
Schnurstopper (Fadenstopper), Perle (kleine rote, welche nicht über den Stopperknoten rutscht), Schwimmer (Durchlauf/Waggler), Blei (2/3 - 4/5 der Tragkraft des Schwimmers) Silikonschlauch (o. Ä. als Knotenschutz), kleinen Karabinerwirbel anknoten, Vorfach mit Haken (50 - 100 cm) einhängen, Bleischrot ca. 10 - 15 cm vor dem Haken befestigen.

Ich fische so eine Montage bei uns am See in Wassertiefen von 4 - 12 m!  #h 

Bei einem leichten Schwimmer kannst du den Karabinerwirbel weglassen und Schlaufe in Schlaufe verbinden.

Zum "empfohlenen" Gerät:

Bologneserute (bis 6m lang) wurde zum Schwimmerfischen in tiefen Fließgewässern entwickelt, dort fischt man mit feststehenden Schwimmern! Natürlich kann man die Rute auch im See einsetzen.

Ein Winkelpicker ist eine leichte (max. 20 Gramm Wurfgewicht) u. kurze (240 - 300 cm) Grundrute mit Zitterspitze! Geeignet in fließenden und stehenden Gewässern auf Nahdistanz.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Bologneserute (bis 6m lang)
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkhooker (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese oder Winckelpicker*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine Bolognese ist eigentlich für die Flussangelei gedacht. Damit wird eigentlich weniger geworfen, sondern eher die Pose in nem gewissen Bereich treiben lassen, ähnlich wie bei ner unberingten. Durch die enorme Länge kann man da die Pose besser führen. Die ist hier an dem See wohl nicht unbedingt nötig.
> 
> Ne Winkelpicker ist wie gesagt zum Grundfischen. Das kann natürlich auch spass machen, da Du aber lieber mit Pose fischen möchtest, bleibt eigentlich nur die Matchrute. Wobei man aufgrund der Wassertiefe (Laufposenstopper) auf etwas grössere Ringe achten sollte. Standartlänge, 3,9-4,2m.
> 
> ...


Moin
Ich schließe mich dieser Meinung vollkommen an!

Petri


----------

